# Where to stream FIFA world-cup live?



## TimSandberg56 (Oct 14, 2022)

I am struggling to find a feasible and cheap way to watch the world cup here in New Zealand. any suggestions from you guys?


----------



## TimSandberg56 (Oct 14, 2022)

I explored the possible options. However, the cheapest solution to stream FIFA that I found is mostly suitable for anyone who is looking for options. However you guys can still suggest, I am open for suggestions


----------

